# Angels spawned (Agaaaain)



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I think this is either 7 or 8 times now... Not bad considering they were the size of a Quarter or a loonie when I bought'em in September 

They're starting to get a nice blue irridescence and very strong red tones


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

what kind of angels are they?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Healthy looking angels. On my monitor it looks like the front of the fish is kind of golden. Is that in fact the case?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya my camera is terrible but they have a nice blue irridescence and their forheads are a nice reddish color and the front portion of the fish is golden brown. They really are quite nice. Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> what kind of angels are they?


Aquatic ones?



Honestly I don't know. They are called "Map" on the invoice... from the Czech republic... so they're basically whatever they look the most like. I say maybe sorta kinda smokey but I dont know.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

i've never seen any quite like that. did you get them here or were they special order? I'm going to prague this summer, so maybe I'll pick some up. har har.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> i've never seen any quite like that. did you get them here or were they special order? I'm going to prague this summer, so maybe I'll pick some up. har har.


You can get some impressive stuff cheap there. Theyre from Menagerie. I havent seen him get these in again in a while though


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pretty sure they are chocolates....a double dose of smokey. Awesome looking pair. Hope they raise them for you...ever consider stealing the eggs and hatching them out?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They are very nice in person.. I just love the eyes.. ^^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

nightowl1350 said:


> Pretty sure they are chocolates....a double dose of smokey. Awesome looking pair. Hope they raise them for you...ever consider stealing the eggs and hatching them out?


I tried that but I was bitten severely. The male has yet to "eject" his sperm close enough to the eggs to fertilize them. He err "does it" like a good half inch away from the eggs. You can see the "cloud" of "fish stuff" he releases just be swept away by the current. Never touches the eggs... hes such a moron.

Im not so sure about the parenting skills of this pair. The male is very doltish, clumsy, and generally disinterested in everything (He's one of those angels that kind of just sit there unless movement is absolutely necessary) and the female is very flighty and kind of scatterbrained. I don't think either of them have the patience or presence of mind to be good parents quite honestly. If the eggs ever fertilize I'll give them a shot... I really don't care to breed them that much to be honest- if it happens it happens but I wont be going to extreme lengths. I dont think they're high quality enough. They do have some minor deformities. The male is too long vs tall for example. Neither of them have a truly impressive height or angle from snout to dorsal, the rays don't come straight out of their back but curve slightly, etc etc. Theyre not perfect enough...


----------

